# Metoprolol during pregnancy?



## Twinnies (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a heart arrythmia and have been taking half a tablet a day of Emconcor 2.5 (Bisoprolol) for the last year to control it. It works fine but since i found out just over a week ago that I am pregnant my cardiologist advised me to change to Lopressor 100mg (Metoprolol) saying it was safe. A few days later he rang me to say he had looked at the prospectus and saw that it was now NOT recommended during pregnancy and I should try and stop all meds if I could. He said that if I cant manage without them then I can start taking Metoprolol.

I stopped them 4 days ago and am having a really hard time with bad attacks of palpitations. His lack of assurance has shaken me and now I'm not sure what to do...take the meds or not?

Could anyone give me some advice please? Is there a medication out there for arrythmias that's safe during pregnancy? I am told my arrythmia is not life-threatening, but the attacks are so very scary and I fear they might escalate into something more serious like the atrial fibrillation I had during a stress test 

Thanks in advance,

Twinnies


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

The use of beta blockers during pregnancy _may_ carry a very small increased risk (conflicting evidence that has not been fully proven yet), however this has to be weighed up against the underlying maternal condition and the risk to both mother and baby of leaving this untreated.

There are numerous anti arrhythmic medications available but these are prescribed according to class depending on the exact type of arrhythmia. I'm afraid it isn't necessarily a case of just switching to something else as it all depends on your exact diagnosis. None of them would be without potential issues if used in pregnancy.

I'd suggest speaking with your consultant again and trying to get a proper appointment to enable you to discuss this properly and weigh up the risks and benefits according to your individual circumstances. They should be liaising with your obstetrician on this too as they will have knowledge of prescribing all sorts of medications in pregnancy and may be able to help you to decide what is the best thing to do for you and the baby.


----------



## Twinnies (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks very much for your answer Mazv.  I've managed to get an appointment for tomorrow with the cardiologist at the same clinic as my obstetricain, so like you suggest they can liase.


Twinnies


----------

